# Website!



## cauzimme (Dec 8, 2016)

I've been quite busy lately and decide to give my business a new direction. Escorts are great but I also want to shoot Civvies. So i've change my website, delete all photo that have a blurred face. And post my price online (those are for digital files, this do not include print release) I also have a full range of product that I need to add such as canva, little black book etc. 

Any feedback 
www.luxuriastudio.com ?


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 8, 2016)

Impressive.


----------



## cauzimme (Dec 8, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Impressive.


Thanks! I put a lot of love in it


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 8, 2016)

I might have to fire myself from work after looking at that site.

Do you need a 2nd shooter ?

Nice, very nice though I only looked briefly. Excellent poses, and setups.
I really like the product categories.  I never thought of that for Boudoir .. I dabble in it.


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes, very impressive work (and site).


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 8, 2016)

I think it seems rather simplistic and could be a good start and ideas that could be developed further. I think using round pictures of these particular images cuts off too much; the first one looks crammed in the circle, and the second one is dark and chopped off (her hand is so low in the round frame that it seems to throw off the balance of the image). 

I didn't expect that the first thing I'd see was a closeup of another woman's chest, and to me it doesn't seem very flattering to put it in the viewer's face at that angle (it made me want to take a step back). I'd think prospective boudoir clients would want to see how women are portrayed by the photographer so they'd see that they could be portrayed in a flattering way.

I think English might be your second language because some of the text is rather wordy and sounds a bit awkward so probably would benefit from some proofreading/editing. I think using first person might sound better using 'I/ me' instead of 'her/she'; I think third person works better for example with a big company where someone does the PR and written communication.

I think if you're moving into a different client base you probably need to drop the info. about escort/adult industry (although here those terms have different meanings than where you live). I don't think anyone being or having been a sex worker has anything to do with being a good photographer (although it might give a different perspective to doing boudoir). But people outside the world of sex workers may be put off by the emphasis on it or may not want to have anything to do with someone who's been involved in it (but it's different here being illegal and mostly related to drug use, runaways, human trafficking, etc.). Why not instead tell more about your background at Beaux-Arts? or any other photography background or interests? Although I don't know that people want to know a lot about your travels, it could make for some interesting photos to share; in an hour session especially it seems like a client would want the emphasis to be on them and making beautiful pictures of them.


----------



## cauzimme (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, yeah the third person is used because I asked my friend to wrote it for me, I just thought it would be weird to talk about me in any flattering way.


----------



## cauzimme (Dec 8, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I might have to fire myself from work after looking at that site.
> 
> Do you need a 2nd shooter ?
> 
> ...



Hahaha thanks! 
Unfortunately no need for a 2nd shooter XP


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 8, 2016)

Great looking site. 
I like the clean look, easy to navigate with a stellar portfolio.


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 8, 2016)

Reminds me of the fact that I need a new website too. Last change 3 June 2011. 

I want more Food jobs. Caterers. Producers. Sellers. Restaurants. Editorial & Advertizing.


----------



## JoeW (Dec 8, 2016)

Congrats on the website, lots of good things to praise with it.  Also some areas that aren't bad but could be enhanced.  Here are just a few things that stand out.

1.  Think of your audience.  Yep, a lot will be in their 20's with good bodies.  But you'll also have some 50 y.o. moms with "C" section scars, cellulite and acne scars.  If you can have at least one older model (even a grandmother) in your portfolio, that will boost your business.  It is a way of saying "see--even YOU could do this and look lovely."

2.  Plant the seed of an idea for why someone might want to do this.  Talk about examples for potential business.  Christmas, anniversaries, pre-wedding, valentine's day, spice up a relationship.  I've had one client who wanted to shoot prior to having a mastectomy.  Another when she first found out she was pregnant and hadn't started showing.  The point is, if this website is for business, then help justify to your potential clients why they'd do this.  They may "want" to do it but that's rarely enough.  Give them some possible reasons why they can justify spending the money.

3.  Talk a little about props and makeup.  A lot of women will look at the photos, sigh and then think "but I don't have any fancy lingerie" or "yeah, but I'm no good with makeup."  So mention that you're good with makeup or have a MUA available, or have a set of props (like fake roses or a champagne flute or fake pearls).  People who want to do this but are nervous about doing so will come up with reasons why they shouldn't do it--so anticipate those reasons and answer them.

4.  Have at least 1 shot/pose in your portfolio of a women who is mostly covered with something translucent (like lace or silk).  You'll get some women who love the idea of doing this but are convinced they have a terrible body.  So they want to look sexy but not reveal anything other than their head, neck, maybe hands and feet.  Once you get them in front of the camera and they relax, then they may change.  But first you have to get over their belief that their body is ugly and can't compare to any of the women you've shot.

5.  You mention your experience with "adult" work--I'd leave that out.  Not b/c you should be ashamed...but b/c I suspect it will be taken the wrong way.  To a lot of people here in the States, to say you did "adult" work means you worked in the porn industry.  I think a far more useful thing to say would be that you have extensive experience shooting glamour, boudoir, and romantic work AND that any woman posing for the first time will find it easier to work with a female photographer.

6.  Dealing with the "anticipate mental objections by potential clients" issue....you might consider having a page that specifically looks at objections.....as in "so you're thinking about posing but you're not sure..." and then mention that....they'll be working with a woman photographer, that b/c they pay you they'll own the rights to the photos, that how "spicy" the shoot is will be a function of their comfort level, that it's not about having a perfect body but instead knowing how to pose women to show off their assets.  I'd specifically mention about knowing how to pose people to accentuate strengths and minimize scars or body parts you're not comfortable with.  And then talk about how for many women, they take this step as a way of feeling empowered and comfortable with their bodies.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 8, 2016)

Excellent points by Joe; I'll add a few thoughts of my own.

-Home page.  Great slogan; you need your BESRT image on that page to grab the viewer.  On average you have less than seven seconds to make a connection.  An image is worth a thousand words, so... wehre's the picture, 'cause there sure ain't no thousand words on that page!   Added to that, I'm not sure I like the idea of the 'Book Now' link.  Why?  I havent' seen anything reason to book...

-'Site design:  I'm not a fan of vertical scrolling 'sites.  People are lazy and they are NOT going to look for information.  It has to come and slap them like a day-old trout!  I always recommend separate pages are the best way to go.  

-'About' page:  I would remove the translucent mask from your bio image.  It's a lovely image and you're an attractive person.  Why hide it?  I am not convinced of the wisdom of mixing "adult" work and "civillian" work on the 'same 'site.  I don't think it will bother the escorts/adult side of things, but I think it might be a 'turn-off' to the average Mom who wants boudiore work done.  There are a lot of prejudices against that industry as I'm sure you well know, and I don't think it will work in your favour.  

-'Pricing':  This is where your vertical design has issues.  In this area you have multiple vertical scrolls, and I find it a bit annoying.  I suspect for those on mobile devices it might be more so.  You also have your "Reserve" buttons in French only; not sure if that's intentional.  Regardless, very minor.

-'Contact': - everything you need.  Not much to say.

-'Portfolio':    As Joe said, you need some shots of Jane Q. Average.  These are great images, almost without exception, BUT...  again, while I see this appealing to the escort industry.  I don't see it attracting the wives, moms and girlfriends in your area.  I would aslo recommend skipping the auto-scroll and go with a more conventional gallery design so that if a viewer wants to go back and look at a particular image, it's easy to do so.

Overall, you've got a nice 'site, but I honestly don't think it's going to work for attracting the non-escort industry clients.  You also need to work on SEO.  Using common search terms your 'site didn't turn up on the first page of any Google search.


----------

